# Toilet training - an art or a science?!



## Sumes (Aug 3, 2013)

I have to say that I consider myself of average intelligence and make sense out of most things but when it comes to toilet training my cockapoos I really can't fathom how it works or, indeed, if it ever will?

When you think they're getting it one day they go all over the house for the next two days then sit patiently by the back door to be let out on day 3!

What's really confused me though is that it took us just over 30 seconds to train them to sit on command but we can't crack consistently getting them to go outside for the loo.

Why is this - do they secretly know what they're doing and are just playing us for their own amusement?

The only consolation is that our floors have never been so clean!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Enjoy the clean floors I say lol   

It will just click one day, and you as an owner will think, hey we haven't had any accidents for ages .. bingo toilet training mastered


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

It does seem like nonstop failures but then one day your pup sits by the door and goes out and does its business. You think it's a fluke, especially as accidents keep happening. But no, it happens again. And as time goes on, there are more sitting by the doors than there are accidents in the house. And one day you can't remember the last time you cleaned up a mess inside. I think it's partly maturity and mostly consistency. Oh and if you can catch them in mid pee. It does get better.


----------



## Sumes (Aug 3, 2013)

Thanks for your comments - I guess the puzzle is how come they're so smart with just about everything except toileting?!


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

We have been exactly the same with Bailey and our pups are the same age. It is driving me mad just now, but thankfully I have no carpets downstairs and she is too small, at the moment, to manage the stairs.

I am constantly taking her out then you "take your eyes off the ball" and ooops, wet floors again.

Hopefully, it will indeed fall into place at one point. Just glad we have not had much rain!

Carol.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Their brains may be smart but their bladder muscles take longer to develop and when they feel the need to go, they just go! Keep taking them out every 30 mins or so and their brains will soon make the connection! Make the most of this lovely summer weather for this too! x


----------



## Sumes (Aug 3, 2013)

You're right - neither of them are very keen on the rain and both try and stay under my umbrella!!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Even when it's clicking its so exciting playing or when you've just woken up x


----------



## Jdean (Feb 2, 2013)

We've had Oakley for just over a week and I must say he is exactly the same. He sometimes goes to the door when he wants to pee but then other times he just stoops anywhere in the house. For some reason the past two days he has also started to wee during the day in his crate, he just goes in and relieves himself,, why is he doing this now? Should I take the puppy pads out of his crate now? His breeder said to leave them in but I'm not sure if this is confusing him, mind you I'm confused too now! I wish I could get into the mind of my puppy.


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

wilfiboy said:


> Even when it's clicking its so exciting playing or when you've just woken up x


I think the same could be said for most of us!!!!  I ALWAYS need to go then too!


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

I dont really know the answer but your post made me giggle! i have found howver that no 2 puppies are the same so one of my dogs that was perhaps a little genius getting the hang of it almost straight away,another will be still piddling away in the house at 6 months and ive done the same training with both,very strange xxx


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

If they are like us in development then some get it quicker than others. I also think we have to keep our eyes on the ball the whole time.....one glance away and we've missed the signs and its too late! Get too busy with the dinner, with the kids, with visitors, think 'I'll just finish this and then put them out'....too late! We relax too much, get too confident and we are rewarded with a puddle! Ah well that's pups and pees for you!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Sumes said:


> Thanks for your comments - I guess the puzzle is how come they're so smart with just about everything except toileting?!


So I thought about this a lot. I mean they can tell what I want them to do, except for this. But I guess I think of what I know about potty training children - that so much of it is about physical maturity. I means, kids talk and walk and feed themselves before they get out of a diaper. It's because their bodies haven't matured enough to recognize the sensation nor can they hold it. So I think of puppies as little baby/toddlers and then it just becomes a wonderful event when you no longer need the proverbial pull-up. And accidents are a sign of something going on, just as with kids who've finished potty training.


----------



## Sumes (Aug 3, 2013)

Well we're back on the regime - taking them out every 30-40 mins + after feeding / playing / sleeping = no indoor mishaps!

It's curious though that they can hold their toilets for around 8 hours during the night which suggests they do have some control.

I still think they're having us on a bit to keep us on our toes...!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Sumes said:


> Thanks for your comments - I guess the puzzle is how come they're so smart with just about everything except toileting?!


They are young, immature and learning everything! I think sometimes they get distracted.. It will come. Just give it time!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

It is frustrating I know, one book I read said that they get immediate relief when they 'go' so that in itself is a reward, which they will get wherever they are so it takes longer to learn to always go out which makes sense - lots of very excited praise when they go outside for quite a while is needed.


----------



## Sumes (Aug 3, 2013)

emjon123 said:


> We have been exactly the same with Bailey and our pups are the same age. It is driving me mad just now, but thankfully I have no carpets downstairs and she is too small, at the moment, to manage the stairs.
> 
> I am constantly taking her out then you "take your eyes off the ball" and ooops, wet floors again.
> 
> ...


We decided from the outset that ours are downstairs dwellers and have installed a baby gate so they can't get up there.


----------



## Sumes (Aug 3, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> They are young, immature and learning everything! I think sometimes they get distracted.. It will come. Just give it time!


You're right - Alfie is particularly easily swayed and will often almost be at the point of going when something catches his eye and he's off!


----------



## Sumes (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm pleased to report that we're back on track with toileting albeit the safety gap is only around 30-40 mins between outages.
Interestingly, I've just watched Dexter sniff round the lounge, think about it, then take himself off outside to the loo - yay! And what Dexter does, Alfie follows - double yay!
Our next assignment, should we be brave enough to accept it, is to see how we go again in the rain as neither of them are too keen and generally want to sit at my feet under the brolly rather than get their paws wet. Seriously considering some doggy trainers and a hoodie - much to the disgust of my wife!


----------



## Ted (Jul 29, 2013)

Ted is the opposite, he loves getting dirty and wet!!! so yesterday when we had continuos rain ALL day, was horrendous! he was in and out all day and our mat is soaking! but when i shut the gate to the outside for a bit! and took my eye off him for that millipede of a second... squatting to wee! caught him just as he started and said no 'outside'!! as you say they just seem to know!!
So more training required to get him to ask to go out, he has been dry in his crate overnight for quite a long time so we know he can hold it! 
So it seems we are all in the same boat! and its taking some of them longer than others to get the right message!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

AliAlfie said:


> I think the same could be said for most of us!!!!  I ALWAYS need to go then too!


I had a small fenced of area in the back yard and sometimes I would just leave them out there. Figured the "accident" outside was better than in. Now as they've figured out the doggy door, they will go out and pee by themselves. But for whatever reason my poos want me to know that they've poo'd so they will either bark at me while I'm in the bathroom until I go out with them or bark at me while in the bathroom so I can go pick up what they did.


----------

